# Show Names



## lubylol (Aug 8, 2011)

It's really hard to pick a name out of the blue. Is Leo his barn name? What's his current show name? What does he look like? Temperment? I'd love to help if I get these details 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Southern Belle (Oct 27, 2011)

His current show name is Southern Gentleman. He's such a sweetheart, very in your pocket. He is dark bay with no white, but has black feet. He is a wild man in the pasture and always gets cuts.


----------



## Southern Belle (Oct 27, 2011)

His current show name is S


----------



## Southern Belle (Oct 27, 2011)

Sorry,dont know why that posted twice


----------



## Southern Belle (Oct 27, 2011)

Sorry, i have no idea why it posted twice


----------



## Sophie19 (Apr 13, 2009)

Leonardo DaVinci Names:
Da Vinci
Renaissance Man
Brush Strokes

Constellation Leo(the lion) Names:
Lion Heart
Hear me Roar


----------



## Southern Belle (Oct 27, 2011)

Thnx i <3 Renaissance Man
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ally Greeneyez (Jan 17, 2012)

Im going to say Brakes Not Included and You Only Live Once


----------

